# Xcode sur Mac-Besoin d'infos !



## didi64 (20 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour !

Je commence la programmation en C, j'ai installé Xcode mais malheureusement tout est en anglais ! Une fois que j'écris mon code, je sais pas où aller pour le compiler et le lancer.

Existe t'il une version en français ou un plug-in fr ? Un manuel d'utilisation ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (20 Septembre 2008)

La programmation se fait en anglais et toutes les docs Apple sont en Anglais, donc met toi s'y vite 
Pour les docs en français et les "mode d'emploi" de Xcode fait une recherche la question à déjà été souvent posée. 
Le mode d'emploi est accessible par le menu "Help".
Xcode fonctionne comme toutes les autres IDE : création d'un projet, pour un programme C simple : "Standard tool". 
Tu mets ton code dans main.c et tu appuies sur "Build and go"


----------



## didi64 (20 Septembre 2008)

OK d'accord, je vais voir ça et je te tiens au courant sur ce topic


----------

